# شقاوه!!!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2007)

الام :- لماذا  ضربت سمير ابن الجيران ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الولد :- لانه شبهنى بفرس النهر من سنه ............................الام:- ولماذا لم تضربه وقتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الابن :- لآ نى ما شفتش فرس النهر الا امبارح فى حديقة الحيوان .ههههههههههه.:act23::act23::act23:


----------



## nana25 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههه

جميله يا دونا​


----------



## Ramzi (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

تتارابارت تاتا ....

حلوة يا دونا​


----------



## ramiiiii (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة كتييييييييييييييييير

ثانكس


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا نانا انتى اللى احلى وميرسى يا رمزى ويا رب تفكر تانى ...........وميرسى يا رامى وربنا معاكم ويهديك يا رمزى .


----------



## rama (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههه
حلوة كتييييير ميرسي يا دونا :t33:


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا راما وربنا معاكى يا قمر.


----------



## twety (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههه

حقه يعمل ايه يعنى
يسيب حقه ولا ايه ياناس
ههههههههههههههه

حلوة ياقمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

يا جامد انت يا تويتى يا شرس ..............دا انتى يتخاف منك بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههه ميرسى يا قمرايه على التعليق .


----------



## Ramzi (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*




> ويهديك يا رمزى





شو قصدك يا دونا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :smil8:


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

قصدى تغير رأيك فى موضوع ال10 مليون دولار وتفكر تانى .............أنت زعلت ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟أوعى لحسن أنا مبحبش حد يزعل منى .


----------



## lovebjw (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا دونا بس الولد قلبه اسود اوى لسه فاكر


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

خلاص بقى متفكرش مامته لحسن تضربه تانى ههههههههههههه..........ميرسى ليك وربنا معاك .


----------



## BITAR (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

*جميله يا دونا*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

ده انا 
غلباااااااااااا:smil13::smil13::smil13:ااااااااان


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شقاوه!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسى يا بيتر ........... وربنا يباركك..     ويا تويتى مين ده اللى غلبان ................. أخ منك أخ ...........أوعى تزعلى دا أنتى حبيبتى.......................:spor22: ده بس أحتياطى هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> الام :- لماذا  ضربت سمير ابن الجيران ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الولد :- لانه شبهنى بفرس النهر من سنه ............................الام:- ولماذا لم تضربه وقتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الابن :- لآ نى ما شفتش فرس النهر الا امبارح فى حديقة الحيوان .ههههههههههه.:act23::act23::act23:


*عرفتى اسمى منين يا امى دونا هو انا للدرجة دى معروف يا اختى دونا

هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسية ليكى ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 يوليو 2012)

طيب كويس انو اسمى مذكور ابن الجيران طيب شقاوة دى مين دى شقااوة 
دى اووعى تكون عضو من هان لى احسن اروةح فيها
ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (28 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه دي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## joy* (29 يوليو 2012)

ههههههه
حلوه قوى


----------



## Samir poet (20 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

